# [How-To] Silent-PC



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

[HowTo] Silent PC (Luftkühlung)
*Alle Arbeiten und Modifikationen auf eigene Gefahr!*

Um eines vorneweg zu nehmen  leise schließt kühl und Overclocking nicht aus. Logischerweise sind in einem Silent-System die Komponenten meist etwas wärmer als in einem mit schnell drehenden Lüftern voll gestopften Gehäuse. Wer sich jedoch ein bisschen mit Thermik, Konvektion und Co auseinander setzt, der erkennt schnell, dass man mit einem sinnvollen Konzept und einer durchdachten Komponentenwahl gemäß dem Motto Unhörbar ist aus oder defekt ein System bauen kann, welches eben diesem Anspruch entspricht. Welche Komponenten, Tricks und Kniffe es braucht, damit man nur noch am Leuchten der LEDs erkennen kann, ob der Rechner überhaupt noch läuft, erklären wir schrittweise für jede einzelne Komponente.​

 *Lüfter*Lüfter gibt es wie Sand am mehr, die Goldkörner wollen aber auch erst gefunden werden. Für einen leisen Rechner prädestiniert sind 120mm Propeller mit unter 1600rpm (rounds per minute, Umdrehungen pro Minute), welche man mit einer Lüftersteuerung auf 7 Volt bis 5 Volt drosselt. Wer keine externe Lüftersteuerung besitzt oder auf eine Kabeldrossel verzichten möchte, steuert die Lüfter über das Mainboard (wie das geht, erklärt das *[HowTo] Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan* oder man verwendet Exemplare, welche bereits standardmäßig mit 800rpm drehen. Allerdings ist auch ein laufruhiger Markenlüfter mit dieser Drehzahl noch hörbar und somit mehr etwas für hitzige Komponenten oder Nutzer, welche es eben lieber etwas kühler haben wollen und eine höhere Lärmkulisse in Kauf nehmen. Wirkliche Ruhe tritt erst bei einer Spannung von 5 Volt oder weniger ein, alle 1600er Modelle fallen unter die _magische 600rpm Grenze_, 1200er teils gar unter 500rpm. Hier kann man praktisch einen Lüfter akustisch nicht mehr lokalisieren, nur in einem absolut stillen Raum und ohne Geräusche von außerhalb werden extrem empfindliche Naturen bei weniger als einem Meter Abstand mit Müh und Not noch ein minimales Säuseln wahrnehmen können. Für 92mm und 80mm Lüfter gelten meist Werte von 1400rpm bzw. 1000rpm.
Wer nun anmerkt, dass ein solch niedrig touriger Lüfter ja kaum noch Druck ausübt und nur noch wenig Airflow herrscht, hat natürlich Recht  eine gute Kühlung ist allerdings weiterhin machbar. Ein Gehäuselüfter etwa muss nicht viel Luft bewegen, ein geringfügiger Luftstrom ist ausreichend um kühle Frischluft hinein und warme Abluft hinaus zu befördern  mehr ist auch gar nicht nötig. Auch viele Grafikkarten- und Prozessorkühler verrichten ihren Dienst mit nur wenig Luftbewegung recht gut, mehr zu diesen Themen findet sich in den jeweiligen Absätzen.
Wird ein Lüfter über Monate hinweg an ein und derselben Stelle betrieben, so kann es z.B. beim Wechsel von der horizontalen Befestigung  zur vertikalen zu einem Schleifen des Lüfters kommen, da sich dessen Lager eingelaufen hat. Ein Lüfter erzeugt aufgrund seines Motors geringfügige Unwuchten und somit Vibrationen; bei der Montage in dünnwandigen Gehäusen, etwa aus Aluminium, ist es von Vorteil, den Lüfter entkoppelt zu montieren, um die Übertragung von Schwingungen auf das Case zu unterbinden  so vermeidet man störendes klappern und vibrieren. Abschließend ist es noch gut zu wissen, dass Lüftergitter und Staubfilter nicht nur die Kühlleistung senken, sondern auch die Lautstärke erhöhen. Für Staub auf den Rotorblättern gilt das gleiche.

*Folgende Feinheiten sollte man also für einen perfekten Lüfterbetrieb beachten:*




*[*] Lüfter sind erst bei unter 600rpm praktisch unhörbar*
--> per Lüftersteuerung oder Kabeldrossel die Spannung auf 7 Volt bis am besten 5 Volt senken
--> Airflow und Kühlleistung sind weiterhin mehr als ausreichend
*[*]Unwuchten des Motors erzeugen Vibrationen, welche Schwingungen bei leichten Cases erzeugen *
--> Lüfter entkoppeln oder schweres Case bzw. Dämmatten verwenden
*[*]Lüftergitter und Staubfilter senken die Kühlleistung und erhöhen die Lautstärke*
--> beides entfernen bzw. weglassen
*[*]Staub auf den Rotorblättern ebenso*
--> Unterdruck erzeugen, je nach Belüftungskonzept dringt ohnehin kaum Staub ein
--> Case öfters aussaugen
*[*]beim Wechsel von der horizontalen Befestigung zur vertikalen kann es zu einem Schleifen des Lüfters kommen *
--> das Lager hat sich eingelaufen

Lüfter, die klackern, brummen oder schleifen und somit bei 5 Volt trotz der sehr geringen Drehzahl auf sich aufmerksam machen gibt es leider überall, eine gewisse Serienstreuung lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Diese Modelle haben sich - wie das *[RoundUp] Zwölf 120mm-Lüfter im Test* bestätigt - bewährt (bester Lüfter zuerst):


 Blacknoise Noiseblocker XL1, XE1 und S1
 Scythe Slip Stream
 Sharkoon Silent Eagle
 Noctua NF-P12, NF-S12 und NF-R8
 Scythe S-Flex 
 Scythe Minebea
Yate Loon D12SL-12
 Papst FGLL und NGLE



 *Grafikkarte*
Die wohl hitzigste und empfindlichste Komponente ist der Pixelbeschleuniger, besonderes Augenmerk sollte man hier auf die Kühlung des Videospeichers (VRAM) und der Spannungswandler (VRN, also Voltage Regulator Modul) legen. Als erste Anlaufstelle raten wir zu einem gründlichen Studieren der *[Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*, dort findet ihr praktisch alle relevanten Kühler am Markt samt einer ausführlichen Beschreibung sowie über 100 deutschsprachige Reviews und weitere Informationen  rund um die Kühlung der GPU. Weiterhin sind dort sämtliche aktuellen Grafikkarten gelistet, die bereits von Haus aus über eine sehr leise oder passive Kühllösung verfügen  so spart man sich bei einigen Modellen einen neuen Kühler. Wer es wirklich silent will, setzt zum Ruhigstellen auf  passive Kühlerkörper wie die Arctic Cooling Accelero S1/S2 oder die HR-03 Serie des Herstellers Thermalright, bei hitzigen Grafikprozessoren montiert man zusätzlich einen gedrosselten 120mm Lüfter, hochwertige WLP ist ohnehin Pflicht. Dies ist in vielen Fällen kühler, effizienter und leiser als ein Nachrüstkühler mit integriertem Lüfter  auch gedrosselt befinden sich diese nicht immer an der Grenze zur Unhörbarkeit, ein qualitativ hochwertiger Lüfter bei 5 Volt dagegen schon. Bestückt man den VRAM und die VRN mit kleinen passiven Kühlkörpern (zB von Zalman), kann man bis auf die nVidia G80 und die ATI R600 Chips alle (!) aktuellen GPUs passiv kühlen, eine Ausnahme bilden die Radeon X19x0 aufgrund ihrer extrem hitzigen Spannungswandler.

Viele aktuelle Karten kennen den Unterschied zwischen 2D- und 3D-Modus und variieren je nach Zustand ihre Taktfrequenzen und die anliegende Chipspannung. Allerdings gibt es auch hier Optimierungspotential. Mit Tools wie dem Rivatuner kann man zumindest auf die Taktfrequenzen Einfluss nehmen, das ATI Tool ermöglicht bei einigen Radeons auch das Definieren eigener Taktraten und den dazugehörigen Spannungen. Die Hersteller bauen sicherheitshalber Puffer ein, wer auf diese verzichtet, kann beispielsweise eine X1900XT im 3D-Betrieb mit nur 1.3 Volt statt 1.45 Volt befeuern  die GPU bleibt deutlich kühler bei gleicher Leistung. Da leider nicht alle Karten mit den beiden genannten Tools eine solche Modifikation erlauben, greift der versierte User auf den NiBiTor und RaBit bzw. RadEdit zurück. Hiermit lassen sich die BIOSe von Nvidia wie ATI Modellen verändern, der personalisierte 2D wie auch 3D-Modus wird möglich. Denn im BIOS sind die Taktraten und die Spannungen festgesetzt und können editiert werden. Das abgeänderte BIOS flasht man anschließend per bootbarer Diskette auf die Grafikkarte.​

 *Prozessor*Operation am Herzen  die CPU verlangt nach einer guten Kühlung. Die absoluten Werte, was Wärmeabgabe und Temperaturen anbelangt, liegen zwar unter denen der GPU, aber auch der Prozessor erfordert mittlerweile oft richtige Monster um ihn leise und effizient zu kühlen. Das vorherrschende Prinzip sind aktuell so genannte Towerkühler, welche den klassischen vertikalen Top-Flow-Modellen überlegen sind. Beide Konzepte setzen auf eine unterschiedliche Belüftung des Kühlkörpers. Bei einem Towerkühler sitzt ein optionaler oder manchmal auch fest verbauter Lüfter seitlich an diesem und bläst idealerweise Richtung Heck- oder Deckellüfter, dort wird die heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Der klassische Typ nutzt einen Lüfter, welcher so montiert ist, dass auf das Mainboard geblasen wird, der Vorteil hierbei ist die Kühlung der die den Prozessor umgebenden Bauteile, der Nachteil ist der nicht vorhandene Luftstrom, welcher die Hitze abführt. Auch erlaubt die horizontale Ausrichtung keine wirklich großen Kühler, daher findet man die höchste Leistung nur bei Towerkühlern, zudem ermöglichen nur diese Konstruktionen passive Exemplare, da genug Platz für viele Lamellen mit großem Abstand zueinander vorhanden ist. Gemeinsamkeiten finden sich bei den Materialien und Techniken, die zum Einsatz kommen. Lamellen aus Aluminium und oder Kupfer dienen der Abgabe der Hitze an die Umgebung,  Heatpipes aus dem gleichen Material transportieren die Wärme von der Bodenplatte zu den Lamellen.
Man unterscheidet zwischen aktiver, semi-passiver und voll-passiver Kühlung. Bei einem voll-passiven Aufbau gibt es keinerlei Lüfter, d.h. die warme Abluft staut sich an. Diese Methode funktioniert nur bei Strom sparenden und kühlen Komponenten, etwa einem Office-Rechner. Im smi-passiven Betrieb sorgen nur die Gehäuseüfter für Kühlung, aktiv lassen sich alle verfügbaren Prozessoren kühlen; für ein Silent-System empfehlen sich Towerkühler mit einem langsam drehenden Lüfter. 

Generell ist darauf zu achten, wie schnell die CPU taktet, welche Vcore und Wärmeleitpaste genutzt wird und wie der möglichst verschraubte Kühler sich bei der gewählten Drehzahl verhält. Grundlegende Kühlerempfehlungen sowie Informationen zu diversen Produkten bietet die *[FAQ] Welcher CPU Kühler ist der richtige für mich?*.

Die erste Stufe eines Silent-PCs ist noch nicht das Wahre und somit eher für Freunde von Overclocking oder Nutzern von Herdplatten im System zu empfehlen, die trotz der Power in Ruhe arbeiten wollen. Ventiliert man mit den noch hörbaren 800rpm eines guten 120mm Lüfters, so sind alle aktuellen Core2Quad,  Core2Duo, Athlon 64 X² und Phenom mit folgenden Modellen problemlos kühlbar, oft auch mit starker Übertaktung (absteigende Reihenfolge):



Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright Ultra-120-Extreme
Thermalright HR-01 Plus
Noctua NH-U12
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 
Scythe Mugen
Scythe Ninja Copper
Thermaltake Sonic Tower Rev.2
Noiseblocker Cool Scraper Rev.3 und AMD-Montagekit


Wer sich mit etwas weniger Leistung, also allen Core2Duo, Athlons und Phenoms bis um die 3.0 GHz bei niedriger Spannung begnügt, der rückt auf der Leiter zur Unhörbarkeit bis fast ganz nach oben  der 5 Volt Betrieb ist angesagt. Aufgrund des sich nun stark verringernden Airflows dünnt sich das Feld der Kühler aus, einige Modelle kommen nun erst so richtig in Fahrt oder stoßen überhaupt neu hinzu. Eine große Oberfläche sowie möglichst viele Heatpipes reichen für die Leistungsspitze hier nicht mehr aus, nun kommt zusätzlich der Lamellenabstand mit ins Spiel  je großzügiger dieser, desto leichter durchfließt das noch vorhandene bisschen Luft den Kühler und transportiert die Abwärme mit sich. Hier gelten noch einige Feinheiten: Wenn der Lüfter gegen die Heatpipes bläst, verwirbelt sich die Luft daran. Somit hat man weniger Luftdruck, minimal höhere Temperaturen sowie eine höhere Geräuschentwicklung. Wenn der Kühler also eine freie Ausrichtung des Lüfters erlaubt, sollte man dies beachten. Die Optionen des Marktes sind (absteigende Reihenfolge):



Thermalright IFX-14
Thermalright HR-01 Plus
Scythe Ninja Copper
Scythe Mugen
Scythe Ninja 
Thermaltake Sonic Tower Rev.2
Noiseblocker Cool Scraper Rev.3 und AMD-Montagekit


Kommen wir zur Königsdiziplin, dem semi-passiven Betrieb! Hier braucht es einen Kühler mit vielen Heatpipes, die die Hitze der CPU schnell und vor allem gleichmäßig an eine hohe Anzahl von Kühlrippen mit möglichst viel Platz dazwischen und einer großen Oberfläche befördern. Denn nun verzichtet man auf einen Lüfter am Kühlkörper und setzt auf die natürliche Konvektion, einzig ein Gehäuselüfter im Heck oder besser noch im Deckel (wenn das Netzteil unten sitzt) erzeugt einen minimal Luftzug, der die sich um und am Kühler sammelnde Wärme ins Freie leitet. Der Verzicht auf einen aktiven Kühler resultiert in einer nochmals verringerten Geräuschemission wie auch erhöhten Temperaturen, abhängig vom verwendeten Kühler. Mit den vier folgenden Modellen lässt sich nichtsdestotrotz ein Großteil aller erhältlichen Prozessoren kühlen, einzig von Quad-Cores und Highest-End-CPUs sollte man sich fernhalten  ein Q9300 ist aber noch drin. Exzessives Undervolting sowie ein ausgeklügeltes Belüftungskonzept sind aber spätestens hier Pflicht und haben höchste Priorität! Hier also die Creme de la Creme (absteigende Reihenfolge):



Scythe Ninja Copper
Thermalright IFX-14
Scythe Ninja (Rev.B mit Retention Kit!)
Thermalright HR-01 Plus


 *Chipsatz*

Oft unterschätzt wird die Hitzentwicklung der Northbridge, viele Nutzer erkannten erst beim Release  des hitzigen und somit aktiv gekühlten Nforce 680i SLI wie viel Wärme ein Chipsatz absondern kann. Aber auch Übertakter wissen um diese Tatsache, schließlich lassen sich nahezu alle CPUs nur durch die Erhöhung des FSBs und die dazugehörigen Spannungen zu neuen Leistungssphären treiben. Kleines Details am Rande: der von diversen Tools ausgelesene und als Mainboard titulierte Wert ist nicht die Temperatur des Chipsatzes, sondern nur ein Messpunkt in dessen Nähe!
In vielen Fällen erzielt man durch das schlichte Austauschen des originalen Kontaktmittels (billige, schlecht verteilte Paste oder gar ein dickes Pad) durch hochwertige WLP wie die Arctic Silver 5 sowie eine Kühlerbefestigung mit M2-Gewindeschrauben und isolierenden Unterlegscheiben (höherer Anpressdruck!) bereits Verbesserungen von über 10° C. Je nach System, Chipsatz und Verwendungszweck reicht das für niedrige Temperaturen aber nicht aus, Abhilfe schafft der Zubehörmarkt. Die mittlerweile an ihre großen Tower-Brüder angelehnten Spitzenmodelle können selbst passiv über einen übertakteten Nforce 680i SLI nur müde lächeln. Die Optionen (absteigende Reihenfolge):



Thermalright HR-05 IFX, SLI-Version
Noctua NC-U6
Thermalright HR-05, SLI-Version




 *Netzteil*Ein Netzteil nimmt Strom aus der Steckdose auf, wandelt diesen um und gibt ihn an die Komponenten weiter. Der Wirkungsgrad, also die Effizienz der PSU (Power Supply Unit), entscheidet wie viel Prozent der aufgenommen Energie auch wirklich genutzt werden, ein gewisser Teil wird nämlich als Wärme abgeben. Je effizienter ein Netzteil, desto kühler bleibt es und auch die Stromrechnung fällt geringer aus. Am wirkungsvollsten arbeitet eine PSU bei 40 bis 65% der maximal möglichen Leistung, dementsprechend sollte man sein Netzteil auf die restlichen Komponenten abstimmen. Ein Mid-Range-PC mit einem E6750 und einer 8800GT Grafikkarte zieht etwa 220 Watt aus dem Netz, somit eignet sich hier ein Stromlieferant mit rund 400 Watt. Weiterführende Informationen finden sich im *[FAQ] Netzteile - Welches ist das richtige?*. Natürlich wird ein Netzteil unter Last wärmer und der verbaute Lüfter dreht hoch oder springt erst an (bei semi-passiven Modellen), daher kann ein Netzteil sich idle unauffällig verhalten um sich dann load als Krachmacher zu entpuppen. Nicht wirklich notwendig sind Modelle mit Kabelmanagement, eine sehr saubere Kabelführung ist auch ohne diese Spielerei problemlos machbar. Als besonders leise und vor allem effizient gelten diese Netzteile (absteigende Reihenfolge):



 Fortron Zen Serie (passiv)
 silentmaxx Fanless 400W (passiv)
 Amacrox Calmer Serie (passiv)

 Nesteq ASM Serie (semi-passiv)
 Antec Phantom 500W (semi-passiv)


 Enermax Modu82+ Serie (aktiv)
 Enermax Pro82+ Serie (aktiv)
 Seasonic M12 Serie (aktiv)
 Seasonic S12II Serie (aktiv)
 Corsair VX Serie (aktiv)
 Be Quiet Straight Power Serie (aktiv)
 Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 Serie (aktiv)
 Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 Serie (aktiv)


*Achtung! Umbauten am Netzteil können lebensgefährlich sein - nur für Profis!*

Richtige Silent-Fanatiker setzen jedoch nicht auf handelsübliche Netzteile, genauer gesagt nicht auf deren verbaute Lüfter. Viele Hersteller verwenden einen 120mm Lüfter, nichts liegt also näher, als diesen gegen ein besseres Modell auszutauschen. Sieht man vom Garantieverlust (!) durch das Öffnen und den Gefahren wie einen Stromschlag (!) oder der Zerstörung des Netzteils (!) durch unsachgemäße Handhabung ab, bleibt allem voran die Frage nach der Förderleistung des Lüfters. Wer nämlich einfach nur einen langsamen Propeller verbaut, dessen Netzteil wird die nächste Crysis-Session wohl nicht überleben, mit etwas Pech reißt das den Hitzetod erleidende Stück gleich noch ein paar andere Komponenten mit ins Jenseits. Besonderes Augenmerk muss auch auf die vom Netzteil ausgegebenen Lüfterspannungen gelegt werden; ist etwa die Anlaufspannung sehr gering, läuft das gewünschte Lüftermodell vielleicht erst gar nicht an. Dreht ein Lüfter aufgrund der Wärmeentwicklung und der ansteigenden Spannung zu stark auf, wird es laut  Ziel verfehlt. Selbstverständlich sollte der Lüfter entkoppelt und eventuelle Lüftergitter ausrangiert werden, schließlich will man die Förderleistung erhöhen, nicht aber die Lärmentwicklung.

*Folgende Feinheiten sollte man also bei einem Lüftertausch beachten:*




*[*] Förderleistung darf nicht zu weit unter der des ursprünglichen Lüfters liegen*
--> Typenschild des originalen Modells studieren
--> falls möglich mit dem neuen Lüfter praktisch vergleichen
*[*] Anlauf- und Maximalspannung und dabei entstehenden Luftdruck beachten*
--> an einer Lüftersteuerung den Lüfter mit den von der PSU ausgegeben Spannungen testen
*[*] Lüfter entkoppeln und auf Lüftergitter verzichten*
--> vermeidet Vibrationen und erhöht den Luftdurchfluss
*[*] oft wird nur ein 2-Pin Anschluss genutzt*
--> Adapter kaufen (zB *hier*) oder bauen


 *Festplatte*
Die klassische Festplatte, also die Hard Drive Disc (HDD), ist neben den allgegenwärtigen Lüftern das einzige Bauteil, welches mit seinem konstanten Laufgeräusch die Stille stört. Dummerweise kann man eine Festplatte aber nicht wie einen Lüfter einfach drosseln, hier hilft nur entkoppeln oder gleich dämmen. Mit Entkopplungen (z.B. Innovatek Innovibe Rev.2 oder Revoltec Hard Drive Silencer für in einen 5.25-Zoll-Schacht, alternativ zwei Streifen Schaumstoff am Gehäuseboden) verringern sich zwar die Vibrationen und das Rattern wird deutlich abgeschwächt, aber auch leise Modelle wie die Folgenden sind damit gerade beim Zugriff nicht gänzlich zum Schweigen zu bringen:



 Samsung Spinpoint
 Western Digital Caviar SE Serie
 HDDs mit 5400rpm

Bleibt also nur der Griff zu einer Festplatten-Dämmung. Hierbei wird die HDD in eine Box gesteckt, welche zumeist mit Silikon (seltener mit Schaumstoff oder Bitumen) ausgekleidet ist, welches den so genannten Körperschall schluckt. Da der Magnetspeicher sich aufgrund der Isolierung etwas erwärmt, setzen die Hersteller oft auf seitliche Kühlrippen oder Heatlanes (eine Art goßes, flaches Wärmeleitpad), im Endeffekt bleibt die Platte also kühl und es wird deutlich leiser. Bleibt noch das Problem, dass auch die Box dann minimal vibriert und sich diese Bewegung auf das Gehäuse übertragen kann. Die Entkopplung in einem  5.25-Zoll-Schacht ist möglich, allerdings nicht optimal. Als ideale Lösung hat sich die Kombination mit einem untergelegten Stück Schaumstoff am Gehäuseboden heraus kristallisiert, je nach Modell herrscht dann selbst bei einer mit 10.000rpm drehenden WD Raptor selige Ruhe. Die Boxed in absteigender Reihenfolge:



 Grow Up Japan Smart Drive (u.a. erhältlich bei gamingstuff.de)
 Scythe Quiet Drive
 Silenx LX-HDSS HD Silencer


Wer es leise will, muss bereits einiges investieren, soll es aber wirklich unhörbar sein  dieses Mal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  wird es exorbitant teuer bis praktisch unbezahlbar. Der brandneue Nachfolger der HDD ist die Solid State Disk (SSD), welche ausschließlich auf Flashspeicher setzt, so wie man ihn etwa von USB-Sticks kennt. Diese Technologie kommt ohne bewegliche Teile oder Mechanik aus, daher ist sie vollkommen lautlos und erzeugt so gut wie gar keine Abwärme, auch ein Headcrash ist unmöglich. Eine sehr geringe Kapazität bei einem vergleichsweise extrem hohen Preis schreckt aber zu recht massiv ab.​


 *Optische Laufwerke*
Alles ist ruhig, man legt eine CD ein und auf ein Mal wird aus dem lautlosen Segelflieger ein dröhnender Kampfjet, kommt es doch einem so vor, als ob der optische Datenträger mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit rotiert - Abhilfe ist hier auf mechanischem  Weg nicht drin. Mit dem Tool *CD Bremse* aber kann man ganz leicht bestimmen wann ein DVD oder CD wie schnell drehen darf.​

 *Gehäuse*
Prinzipiell eignet sich nahezu jedes Gehäuse für den leisen PC. Einen Barebone mit einem Quad-Core und einer 8800Ultra bekommt man aber nicht leise, zumindest nicht mit handelsüblichen Mitteln oder ohne gefährliche hohe Temperaturen. Ein weit verbreitetet Irrglaube ist es, dass ein mit Dämmmatten ausgekleidetes Gehäuse deutlich leiser ist und die Temperaturen nach oben klettern - beides ist falsch. Matten helfen nur gegen Lüfter im Innenraum und filtern das Laufgeräusch einer Festplatte etwas heraus, gegen die Geräusche der Gehäuselüfter und des Netzteils sind sie machtlos, die Temperaturen steigen nur marginal. Wirklich wichtig sind Montageplätze für große 120mm Lüfter, je nach Belüftungskonzept im Deckel oder Heck und in der Front, ein Lüfter vorne ist aber in den meisten Fällen nicht notwendig.



 je größer, desto kühler, da sich die Teile gegenseitig weniger stark aufheizen
 je leichter das Case, desto eher neigt es zu Vibrationen 
 ein großflächiges Sichtfenster erhöht die Lautstärke
 viele Öffnungen oder Mesh stören den Luftfluss und es dringt vermehrt Staub ein
 für einen Seitenlüfter gilt dies umso mehr
 Dämmungsmatten wirken nicht gegen laute Gehäuselüfter oder ein dröhnendes Netzteil
 auch ohne Matten ist ein fast lautloser Rechner möglich
 HDD-Käfige erzeugen bei verschraubten Datenträgern ein unüberhörbares Rattern	


Sieht man vom äußeren Design ab, gibt es mittlerweile grob zwei Typen, welche sich maßgeblich beim Innenaufbau unterscheiden. Der Klassiker sieht das Netzteil oben links vor, darunter befindet sich eine Montageoption für einen Hecklüfter, ein Platz für einen Frontlüfter ist durchgehend mit von der Partie. Der alternative Aufbau setzt auf mehrere Zonen, so sitzen Netzteil und die von diesem mitbelüfteten Festplatten (teils ist auch noch hier Lüfter möglich) unten im Case, die oberen 2/3 beherbergen das Mainboard und die optischen Laufwerke. Lüfterplätze finden sich im Heck und im Deckel, in der Front nur ab und zu. Hier ein paar Gehäuse, welche sich ideal für ein Silent-System eignen, im Endeffekt ist wie Wahl aber schlicht Geschmackssache.



Antec P182
Chieftec DX Serie
Lian Li PC-07 Plus


 *Belüftungskonzepte*Je nach verwendetem Gehäuse und dessen Innenaufbau bieten sich wenig überraschend zwei Konzepte an. In egal welchem Case gilt die Regel mehr Luft raus als rein, so vermeidet man einen Wärmestau, welcher wiederum zu so genannten Hotspots führen kann. Darunter versteht man Stellen im Gehäuse an denen sich die Hitze mangels Abführung sammelt  für die betroffenen Komponenten ungemütlich bis tödlich. 
Verwendet man den klassischen Typus, so dienen ein ausblasender Hecklüfter und das Netzteil als Wärmeabführer, wenn der CPU-Kühler über einen Lüfter verfügt, sollte dieser die Luft Richtung Heck und nicht Richtung Netzteil bewegen. Bei diesem Konzept, welches eher für den 7 Volt oder 5 Volt geeignet ist, hält man die PCI-Blenden geschlossen, es sei denn, man verwendet eine passive Kühlung bei der GPU.
Ein Lüfter in der Front bringt nur etwas, wenn er schnell dreht, was in einem Silent-System natürlich unerwünscht ist, zudem ist der Effekt trotz hoher Drehzahl nur begrenzt. Wider der allgemeinen Meinung kommen Grafikkarten- und Prozessorkühler ohne Frischluftzufuhr aus, der Temperaturgewinn bei einem Lüfter mit weniger als 800rpm liegt unter 3° C. Einzig wenn zwei oder mehr Festplatten verbaut sind, bedanken sich diese über einen geringen Luftstrom.
Nutzt man den alternativen Aufbau, so trägt man der natürlichen Konvektion Rechnung. Die Front und das Heck werden abgedichtet, hier bieten sich Dämmungsmatten oder Schaumstoff an. Die PCI-Blenden werden geöffnet und dienen als Lufteinlass. Die Luft steigt nun an der Grafikkarte und der Northbringe vorbei und nimmt deren Abwärme auf, durch Konvektion oder einen nach oben blasenden Lüfter geht sie durch den CPU-Kühler hindurch und wird von einem Lüfter im Deckel ins Freie abgesaugt. Gerade für den 5 Volt oder den semi-passiven Betrieb ist diese Methode schlicht perfekt. Im Vergleich zu einem Propeller im Heck und einer abgedichteten Oberseite bringt ein Lüfter im Deckel bei geschlossenem Heck um die 5° C niedrigere Temperaturen bei der CPU und dem Chipsatz. Wer es sich finanziell und von der Abwärme der Komponenten her leisten kann, der greift zu diesem Aufbau und kühlt semi-passiv.​



*Updates:*

24.01.08: Amacrox Calmer und Fortron Zen gelistet
25.01.08: Sharkoon Silent Eagle gelistet
14.02.08: silentmaxx Fanless, Be Quiet P7 Serie und Scythe Slip Stream gelistet
07.03.08: Enermax Modu82+ Serie gelistet
03.04.08: Enermax Pro82+ Serie gelistet​


----------



## y33H@ (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Silent-PC*

*Komponenten*


*CPU* Intel Core 2 Duo "Conroe" E6300 @ 2.4GHz 
 *GPU* Radeon X1900XT/512Mb 
 *Board* GigaByte GA-965P-DS3 Rev3.3 [F10]
 *RAM* Kingston Value RAM 2x1024Mb DDR2-667 CL5
 *HDDs* Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C (250Gb SATA)
 *Sound* Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2
 *Netzteil* Be Quiet! P5 520W
 *Case* Antec P180


*Kühlung*


*CPU:* Scythe Ninja (passiv)
 *GPU: *Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 mit 2x Scythe Kaze Jyu 1500 @ 5 Volt (571rpm)
 *Mainboard:* Thermalright HR-05 passiv
 *Gehäuse:* _oben:_ Scythe S-Flex SFF21F @ 5 Volt (523rpm)


*Temperaturen:*

*Raumtemperatur:* 30°C (!)



 *CPU:* Idle: 41°C / Load: 56°C (semi-passiv @ Coretemp v0.95/Everest)
 *GPU:* Idle: 40°C / Load: 58°C (aktiv @ Rivatuner v2.0)
 *HDD:* Idle: 30°C / Load: 37°C (im Quiet Drive via Speedfan v4.32)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mods*


 E6300 undervolted (1.088 Volt unter Last)
 X1900XT undervolted (621/720 bei 1.3v/1.785v load; 168/288 bei 0.9v/1.785v idle)
 alle gestanzten Lüftergitter heraus gedremelt und die Lüftergitter am Netzteil ausgebaut 
 Gehäuselüfter und Netzteil entkoppelt
 beide 80mm Lüfter im Netzteil gegen leisere Be Quiet Silent Wings getauscht (unter Last ~700rpm)
 Zalman ZM-MFC1 Steuerung regelt GPU- und Gehäuselüfter
 HDD entkoppelt im in einem Scythe Quiet Drive auf zwei Lagen Schaumstoff 
 Thermalright HR-05 verschraubt
 Ninja in der Revision A, standardmäßig per Retention Modul montiert
 alle Blenden offen mit _Mamas Strumpfhose_ als Staubschutz


*Lautstärke*

Sehr leise, nur ein extrem dumpfes, eigentlich fast nicht wahrnehmbares Rauschen.​

*Stromverbrauch*



 *idle:* 93 Watt
 *load:* 191Watt
 
*Bilder*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2008)

Diskussionsthread: [HowTo] Silent-PC - PC Games Hardware Extreme


----------

